# Cool Movie



## mrg (Jul 26, 2016)

no vintage BMX in the movie but it was great, watched (with a few thousand friends) Van's movie "Illustrated" on a big screen on the beach at sunset at the Van's US open of surfing, the BMX competition was good but the movie was cool, great urban riding, great soundtrack and 22 of the 33 guys in it were there, everybody was hooting an hollering, even grandmas, it was funny, sold all my BMX so I rode a Scrambler, last year they had a skate movie that was great also, can't wait to see wht they do next year.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Aug 14, 2016)

cool bike!


----------

